# Machinery of the Past On RFD TV



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did anyone see Machinery of the Past tonight on RFD TV? They had a really interesting show on old Catarpillar crawlers by a guy named Bob Hill from up in SK in Canada. I bet you probably know this guy Bear. I did not realize that Catarpillar is the from merger of Holt and Best. They showed some really interesting pieces. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Heck, Wingnut's little tour should be covered in the next episode!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is exactly what I suggested as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

We dont seem to have that program available to us.. Bummer Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can get RFD TV on Dish Network, Direct TV, and C band satellite if you have an MPEG2 FTA system.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Until Yesterday , I havn`t heard of RFD TV , A young man was asking if I watched it and then this forum . so I checked it out , Nope I don`t have it , We will call the Cable Co. today . Maybe it`s available. I hope So. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its on 379 on Direct TV.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Direct TV has NASA also and some extreme sport channel and some others i don't know the name off. I had to change my dish and receiver to the oval one to be able to get my local channels and RFD. But it was time anyways as i have had Direct TV about 9 years. Didn't cost me anything to upgrade it to the new dish and receiver.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what does RFD tv stand for? Rural Farm? 

the only thing i can think of is mayberry RFD but im sure thats not it.. 
Cant picture ol Barney driving a cat crawler...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Dish has it a little easier than DirecTV. I had DirecTV for a while pointed at one satellite. I installed a receiver & dish capable of receiving signal from a second satellite about 10 degrees or more over. Same cost / month, but now I have about 10 or more additional channels, including NASA, RFD and others.
> 
> There are times in bad weather when I pick up one satellite and not the other. The extra channels just briefly go away then.
> ...



How does MPEG work?  

The Dish or Direct TV receiever is a DBS C or KU band receiver that can convert the signal to what you watch. MPEG2 is the signal compression method.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

*Rural Free Delivery (RFD)*

RFD stands for Rural Free Delivery. In addition to Machinery of the Past, it has Classic Tractor Fever, and Talkin' Tractors. Many train shows, and toy trains shows. 

Also, many FFA, and horse shows, plus classic country music shows. And lets not forget "The Big Joe Polka Show".

My 3 1/2 year old loves it also, even the Big Joe show. Once the tractor show is over he will say "Is it time for Big Joe?". :homereat:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I started getting RFD, Nasa and some others a few months back. I have the round DirecTv dish. They apparently changed them on their end. I think they replaced some interactive channels including a local weather channel that they removed. Also been getting the local Columbus channels for free for several months but I think that promotion is about to come to an end. I have a 30 foot tower and rotor anyway so I don't really need them. It was kind of nice not to have to take the extra step of switching the TV channels and rotor.

Mark


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I have dish network that was one of the main reasons I switched. So that i could get the RFDTV channel. I love watching all the tractor shows on their. I really liked the machinary of the past with the cat's on it. 

THanks,
Tau


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So this is a satellite only program or channel? No way to coerce my cable company into offering it?


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't know. If a cable company doesn't have it they should. It is a good channel.

It is about the only channel i watch besides fox news and discovery channel


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Yes I would check with your cable company. It might be an option you and you don't know it. *


From my meager and novice understanding of how this stuff works; MPEG2 is a method of digital signal compression. As far as I know, you can get RFD one of 3 ways; Dishnetwork, Direct TV, or an MPEG2 DBS reciever system. You might try calling or emailing RFD on their website. 

RFD TV 

This is


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Yes I would check with your cable company. It might be an option you and you don't know it. *


From my meager and novice understanding of how this stuff works; MPEG2 is a method of digital signal compression. As far as I know, you can get RFD one of 3 ways; Dishnetwork, Direct TV, or an MPEG2 DBS reciever system. You might try calling or emailing RFD on their website. 

RFD TV 

This is what they are


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Yes I would check with your cable company. It might be an option you and you don't know it. *


From my meager and novice understanding of how this stuff works; MPEG2 is a method of digital signal compression. As far as I know, you can get RFD one of 3 ways; Dishnetwork, Direct TV, or an MPEG2 DBS reciever system. You might try calling or emailing RFD on their website. 

RFD TV 

This is what they are saying about


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Yes I would check with your cable company. It might be an option you and you don't know it. *


From my meager and novice understanding of how this stuff works; MPEG2 is a method of digital signal compression. As far as I know, you can get RFD one of 3 ways; Dishnetwork, Direct TV, or an MPEG2 DBS reciever system. You might try calling or emailing RFD on their website. 

RFD TV 

This is what they are saying about cable on


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Yes I would check with your cable company. It might be an option you and you don't know it. *


From my meager and novice understanding of how this stuff works; MPEG2 is a method of digital signal compression. As far as I know, you can get RFD one of 3 ways; Dishnetwork, Direct TV, or an MPEG2 DBS reciever system. You might try calling or emailing RFD on their website. 

RFD TV 

This is what they are saying about cable on their


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Yes I would check with your cable company. It might be an option you and you don't know it. *


From my meager and novice understanding of how this stuff works; MPEG2 is a digital signal compression/coding method. RFD is available on Dish, Direct TV, cable, and lastly if you have an MPEG2 FTA system. 

RFD TV


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a listing of what is available on Free To Air FTA transmission.

Free to Air Channels United States 

RFD TV is broadcast on satellite Galaxy 13 on transponder 24 using Video Encryption method DVB or digital video broadcast. 

Galaxy 13/Horizons 1 at 127.0°W  

With either a C band dish (10 ft. mesh) or a smaller Ku band dish you can receive RFD TV free as well as the other programs listed above. You will need a digital satellite receiver. (below is the most popular model)

Pansat 2500 A 

The reciever is about $179. 

If you look around, you can get a dish for free from someone who no longer uses it. 

The smaller KU band dish is very similar to the satellite internet set up you currently have. 

Here is a guy who sells and services these systems and is very good about answering any questions. His prices are the best I have seen as well.

Mech Tech


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Ok guys help me out. I have a old C-ban satalite dish in my back yard. I fired it up after about 4 years not using it. Seems the settings I'm getting from you guys seem greek to me(which doesn't take much). I suearch from one end to the next and never found it. I will try to attach a list of satellites I can go to and if you can let ne know which one I would appreciate it.
thanks
caseman-d

http://www.lstar.com/east.htm


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

If you have DishNet it is channel 9409.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Caseman,
Here's RFD's webpage and it does not look like their available on C band.

http://www.rfd-tv.com/start3.html 


Mark

*edit* just looked again Chief's post and unless you have one of the newer receivers with digital or KU band capability I don't think you can pick it up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Caseman, RFD TV is not broadcast on C band analog. Your C band receiver is not capable of picking it up. You must either get the pizza dish (dish network) or you must buy an MPEG2 FTA receiver and slave it to your C band receiver. You can get an MPEG2 receiver for $129. Let me know if you are interested in installing one and I can give you some links to folks who can explain it to you and get you set up.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Chief,
I was hoping I could pick it up on what I had. I been wanting to remove the dish and thought if I could pick RFD up it would give me a reason to keep it up. Hate to scrap it but no one seems to want to use them anymore.
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yeah..........it does not look like C band has a bright future at the moment.


----------

